# Finance Manager Immigration to Australia - ANZSCO Code: 132211



## afp85_19 (Aug 8, 2015)

Hey guys I don´t know if its Old News or New, But this info might help some members getting through Finance Manager. I can see that South Australia has this ANZSCO code available. SS 190 - SS489

High Availability
one year of skilled work experience in the past 3 years. See Work experience waiver
Proficient English (e.g. IELTS 7.0 in each band) (or Proficient Plus overall)
49 years or less
Financial capacity
See Exemption considerations for International graduates of South Australia
Processing Times: 3 weeks (Current at: 2/7/2015)

List current as of 19/10/2015

The assessment is under CPA/IPA/ICAA and same core knowledge under Accountant (general) 221111, Corporate Treasurer ANZSCO code 221212 and Management accountant 221112

Hope it helps some member as an alternative.

All the best guys!


----------



## chow123 (Aug 26, 2015)

afp85_19 said:


> Hey guys I don´t know if its Old News or New, But this info might help some members getting through Finance Manager. I can see that South Australia has this ANZSCO code available. SS 190 - SS489
> 
> High Availability
> one year of skilled work experience in the past 3 years. See Work experience waiver
> ...


Thanks for sharing. May I know if I have CPA assessed me as General Accountant can be used to apply as Finance Manager (code 132211) in SA? Or I have to get a new assessment from other body for Finance Manager?

Thank you.


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Hii, has anyone got invited for this occupation??


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

SOURABH.C said:


> Hii, has anyone got invited for this occupation??


Hi Sourabh,

Have you applied for FM under SA? Any idea what are the job prospects, it seems this occupation list is less discussed in the forum so would be good to build up a group.
Cheers


----------



## Sgamba (Aug 10, 2015)

SOURABH.C said:


> Hii, has anyone got invited for this occupation??


I got invited a week ago.
That's my timeline:

EOI lodged and payment done on SA migration website on 23/10/2015
Invite received on 19/11/2015

SA nominations seem to work on a "first come first serve" basis. So your points shouldn't be relevant. Now the time to get an invite might be a bit longer as the migration website states they takes on average 6 weeks to assess your submission.

Good luck


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Sgamba said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> > Hii, has anyone got invited for this occupation??
> ...


How many points u had n ur points distribution plz?? R u onshore or offshore?


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

dm2 said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> > Hii, has anyone got invited for this occupation??
> ...


Hii,actually I have already lodged my EOI as external auditor for 55+5 points.I came to know about this occupation yesterday but my bad luck they have updated the work exp requirement from 1 to 3 yrs for finance manager on 25-11-15.If I had found abt this a few days back I would have fulfilled one year work exp requirement for sure but now that chance is missed.If u r eligible for finance manager then go for it.


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

SOURABH.C said:


> Sgamba said:
> 
> 
> > SOURABH.C said:
> ...


My bad luck I came to know abt this occupation yesterday and they have updated the work exp requirement to 3 yrs which was earlier one year on the same day..I am working as bank asstt manager for last 18 months


----------



## Sgamba (Aug 10, 2015)

SOURABH.C said:


> How many points u had n ur points distribution plz?? R u onshore or offshore?


I'm on-shore. I've lived in Adelaide for more than 3 years now.

I applied with 65+5 points distributed in this way:

Age: 30
English: 10
Education: 15
Australian Study requirement: 5
Regional Australian Study requirement: 5

State nomination: 5

As I graduated in South Australia I could apply for the work experience waiver.

I'm sorry to read that you missed this chance, but I saw that other States are inviting people with 55+5 points. NSW seem to give priority to applicants with IELTS 7 in each category. If you satisfy this requirement you should get an invite in a short while.


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Sgamba said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> > How many points u had n ur points distribution plz?? R u onshore or offshore?
> ...


I have 10 points for English but nsw is sending invitations to 70 pointers and there is almost negligible chance for 55+5 candidates.


----------



## Sgamba (Aug 10, 2015)

SOURABH.C said:


> I have 10 points for English but nsw is sending invitations to 70 pointers and there is almost negligible chance for 55+5 candidates.


you might try to increase your points for English. Many people go for PTE-A as it seems to be easier than IELTS.


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Sgamba said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> > I have 10 points for English but nsw is sending invitations to 70 pointers and there is almost negligible chance for 55+5 candidates.
> ...


I have tried PTE few times but cud'nt get more than 70 each.


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Sgamba said:


> I'm on-shore. I've lived in Adelaide for more than 3 years now.
> 
> I applied with 65+5 points distributed in this way:
> 
> ...


Hi Sgamba,

Thought you could provide a perspective since you're onshore. 

-How's the job market for finance in general (SA or if you are aware in AU holistically)? 

-Could you tell what would be a realistic timeline for get a job for a new migrant (all more scary since Finance manager topic is not even one of those big topics in Expatforum)

- please bear with me, last one - what would be an approx. budget / avg. spend for a month for a new migrant (I know you cannot tell it precisely it all differs person to person but just curious to know a BASIC ballpark amount)

Appreciate your / any seniors inputs.

Cheers!!


----------



## Sgamba (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi dm2,

I'm happy to help for what I can.

First of all I have to say I recently graduated here in Australia and I'm looking for my first job, so my situation is probably different from most of the other people here in this forum.

To reply to your questions:

- In general the job market in SA is quite slow, especially during this season (in February-March it should rise a bit). Regarding finance positions, there are possibilities in brokerage offices (most for loans) and some banks also offer some roles. However, if you are interested in roles like para-planning or something related to the financial markets, then definitely SA don't offer any possibilities (You have to go to Sydney, Melbourne or even Canberra);

- I think most depends on your previous experience and the job you're looking for. It's true that external recruiters look for someone who has Australian experience; however, if you apply for job where most of the duties are analysis to be conducted by computer (with rare interaction with clients) and you have experience in that field, well then I think you have higher chances to be hired for that position.
Also, consider that the market from November to January is very slow, so if you're off-shore I suggest you to not come during those months.

- Well, I can tell you some range prices so you can have an idea:
- a furnished single room in a sharing house relatively close to the city costs between $120-$180 per week;
- for grocery expenses, considering you always cook for yourself and try to have a decent diet, I think you need to count at least $50 per week;
- bills are very variable, but I think you need to count at least $10-20 per week (some room prices are bills included);
- public transport, if you are planning to go around every day, then probably the best choice is the monthly ticket for approximately $60 per month.

That's pretty much my point of view, I know people can have different ideas, so better you read other discussions as well, so you can have a better idea of what to expect in SA 




dm2 said:


> Hi Sgamba,
> 
> Thought you could provide a perspective since you're onshore.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

Sgamba said:


> Hi dm2,
> 
> I'm happy to help for what I can.
> 
> ...


Agree!

The SA job market is not for faint hearted, as a matter of fact the whole Australian market. You have to be resilient to get a job in finance with just o/s experience. Or have a niche skill.
good luck


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Sgamba said:


> Hi dm2,
> 
> I'm happy to help for what I can.
> 
> ...


Excellent inputs!! Thanks Sgamba!

I'm more into financial planning&analysis so like you said it's a computer job with interactions pretty across globe, atleast that's what I've been doing so far but nonetheless not expecting the same and entirely keepin my mind open when I make the move - which should be after mar 2016 so big thanks for highlighting current situation (understandable with holiday season and excitement).

I do have the option of moving anywhere in AU but personally like Adelaide compared to other cities but well, I haven't frozen my spot yet.

Also, the cost works out quite cheaper compared to other cities like Melbourne (I'm not even considerin sydney). It's cost vs. opportunities as is the case.


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

bright future said:


> Agree!
> 
> The SA job market is not for faint hearted, as a matter of fact the whole Australian market. You have to be resilient to get a job in finance with just o/s experience. Or have a niche skill.
> good luck


Thanks bright future, I really like the optimistic profile name you've got. 😀😊😀😊😀

Yea, I'm quite preparing myself for the actual real deal and definitely not dreaming a rosy few months but it's quite a big step for most of us to get away from the comfort zone and take on a challenge.

Well, best of luck to all of us. We do what we do.


----------



## deepalivg (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi, do we have to get separate assessment done for finance manager? Have one done for general accountant.


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

deepalivg said:


> Hi, do we have to get separate assessment done for finance manager? Have one done for general accountant.


yes..they have different roles and responsibilities; so separate assessment required.


----------



## deepalivg (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks. We have General accountant skills assessment done from CPA. Now if we send for finance manager skill assessment, wouldn't it cause problems?


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

deepalivg said:


> Thanks. We have General accountant skills assessment done from CPA. Now if we send for finance manager skill assessment, wouldn't it cause problems?


it would cause no problem. 
Earlier, it was like if we get assessment for another job code done through CPA, then the first one would stand invalid but I have read somewhere that these days both assessments are considered valid. Although I am not sure on this, you can confirm it from CPA.


----------



## sahilsinghal (Jul 12, 2017)

dm2 said:


> Excellent inputs!! Thanks Sgamba!
> 
> I'm more into financial planning&analysis so like you said it's a computer job with interactions pretty across globe, atleast that's what I've been doing so far but nonetheless not expecting the same and entirely keepin my mind open when I make the move - which should be after mar 2016 so big thanks for highlighting current situation (understandable with holiday season and excitement).
> 
> ...


Hi bright future
Did you finally make the move to australia? And did u find a job of your choice? I am in the same boat as you. I'm not sure about the job market In australia for fp&a roles. When i tried to search on seek.com and indeed.com, i found that most of the employers asked for ca/cpa qualification. I dont have that. I'm just an mba in finance with 5 years of exp in fp&a. How difficult would it be for me to get a job ?


----------



## divyang180 (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi everyone , found this topic and members very helpful. I really need some information for wife (she is from finance and i am not). Hope someone guides.
She has done MBA in finance from India IBS and we wish to get her degree assessed. Which would be the right assessing authority for this?
Secondly, fee for this assessment? Attached are the subjects she studied. We plan not to claim points for any experience.


----------



## divyang180 (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi sahil bhai
I need your assistance for wife's MBA in finance. I am studying in Melbourne and she is there in Mumbai. Please could you help me with the right assessing body for her qualification and your experience in getting your qualification assessed. My contact is +<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator *
could you please text me or share yiur number please?


----------



## divyangmohite (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi there, Anyone here with an MBA in finance from India. I would really appreciate if someone replies. I wish to find the authority for this degree and occupation for this degree assessment. Please reply as soon as possible. Thanks


----------



## nomad2017 (Jan 15, 2017)

Can anyone tell me if any state is still sponsoring Finance Managers?


----------



## kas1w3 (Jun 8, 2018)

Sgamba said:


> Hi dm2,
> 
> I'm happy to help for what I can.
> 
> ...


Hi Sgamba,

I need your help regarding Finance Manager occupation.
1)I got positive skill assessment from CPA but the employment assessment was negative due to the irrelevant duties/responsibilities. I was thinking to appeal with updated reference letter. can you please share with me the job scope .

2) can i just claim the 10 points for 5 years experience without the assessment and when i apply for SA nomination , i sent the employment reference letter.

Can I have your email pls.


----------

